# My newest baby.



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just picked up a 2005 928 Lugged. The price was so good I couldn't refuse.

(This is my first try at uploading photos, hope it works.)

View attachment 66442


My current collection.

View attachment 66443


(Left to Right)
05 928 L Chorus
04 XL Carbon Chorus
01 EV2 Chorus / Record
06 Axis
04 Pista
06 Stumpjumper FSR 120

It may be time to thin out the quiver!


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

If you do not mind me asking, how much did you pay for the 928L? I bought a 928 (Luna edition) over here in Germany and it is almost a touch too large. I was thinking about rebuilding it with a 928L frame but the shop says that Bianchi does not have any more frames, either '05 or '06, left. Maybe they have a few more in the states?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

This one was an ebay special, from a dealer with a few hundred feedback points. It was listed as test ridden only and thats how it came, not a scuff anywhere, just a light dirt stuck to the factory chain "grease". 

There have been tons of NEW 928s, 928Ls, and Lunas lately. Some complete bikes and others frame sets only.

YMMV on Ebay!


----------



## bquig (Aug 29, 2006)

It would be interesting to hear any info on how it compares to your XL Carbon...


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

All those Bianchis and then a Specialized mountain bike...interesting.


----------

